# Help please with low carb diet



## KrazyKath (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi there I'm new to the forum but had t2 diabetes for about 6 years.  I'm trying to search for recipes etc but I'm not sure where I should be looking! I've lost some weight, given up smoking, changed lager for gin (and greatly reduced the quantity) but when I test my blood its 13.5 to 10 most of the time! Occasionally a bit more or a bit less.  I was never given a tester by my diabetic nurse, she said I would worry about it too much. I'm quite anxious a lot.  However, I'm nearly 51 I don't want to be ill, my youngest child has just left home, its just me and my partner of 5 years and I want to live, be well and not be constantly tired!! Oh and don't really know when I should be testing. Or eating. Or fasting. xx


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 7, 2018)

The basic advice I give is cut (or reduce) carb sources such as bread, rice, pasta, cereals & starchy vegetables.... Replacing them with green leafy vegetables, for example, when I make a curry I'll often have it on a bed of spinach....


----------



## KrazyKath (Feb 7, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> The basic advice I give is cut (or reduce) carb sources such as bread, rice, pasta, cereals & starchy vegetables.... Replacing them with green leafy vegetables, for example, when I make a curry I'll often have it on a bed of spinach....


Ok I will try that thank you.  I'm going to try the cauliflower rice too. I'm on slow release metformin 1000 x 2 and I'd love to be able to refer to it as discontinued.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 7, 2018)

The thing about testing....


First thing in the morning (Fasting Blood Glucose), this sets a baseline for the day, our BG levels vary throughout the day
Before eating (baseline for the affect of the food we are eating)
2 hours after eating (if more than 2-3mmol rise then look at what you ate and try to determine what caused such a high spike)


----------



## KrazyKath (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you so much Martin, I'm starting to feel better about things already


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 8, 2018)

I use a lot of recipes from Diabetes.org.uk https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes
I don't always use it exactly, but I tend to add vegetable to nearly everything.
S. 
PS: Hi, and welcome!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2018)

Seafood. Fish without batter, Mussels, Prawns & most things that come from the sea . Crab sticks count a little


----------



## peter poppet (Feb 25, 2018)

KrazyKath said:


> Hi there I'm new to the forum but had t2 diabetes for about 6 years.  I'm trying to search for recipes etc but I'm not sure where I should be looking! I've lost some weight, given up smoking, changed lager for gin (and greatly reduced the quantity) but when I test my blood its 13.5 to 10 most of the time! Occasionally a bit more or a bit less.  I was never given a tester by my diabetic nurse, she said I would worry about it too much. I'm quite anxious a lot.  However, I'm nearly 51 I don't want to be ill, my youngest child has just left home, its just me and my partner of 5 years and I want to live, be well and not be constantly tired!! Oh and don't really know when I should be testing. Or eating. Or fasting. xx




Hi Kath,   I have  cut out potatoes , alcohol,  all salt, all sugary foods, all fatty foods , I have been eating mostly fish , meat but with all fat cut off , chicken, and eating these mostly with spinach ,  I have just had a bowl of fruit cerial for breakfast . I have also been having a glass of  grapefruit juice with squeezed lemon in it every morning , i have also been eating massive amounts of garlic, plus i eat plenty of fruit in the day time. this is all helping to bring my weight and diabetes level down.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 25, 2018)

peter poppet said:


> Hi Kath,   I have  cut out potatoes , alcohol,  all salt, all sugary foods, all fatty foods , I have been eating mostly fish , meat but with all fat cut off , chicken, and eating these mostly with spinach ,  I have just had a bowl of fruit cerial for breakfast . I have also been having a glass of  grapefruit juice with squeezed lemon in it every morning , i have also been eating massive amounts of garlic, plus i eat plenty of fruit in the day time. this is all helping to bring my weight and diabetes level down.


Why the low fat high carb regime?
Diabetes is all about the inability to cope with carbohydrate, starting the day with a bowl full of carbs is not what I would do - and then adding if a glass of fructose - from the grapefruit and lemon - my blood glucose would be sky high.
I can't stand garlic and I eat a small amount of fruit, choosing the lowest carb mixtures of frozen berries and eating it with cream so as to slow the absorption of the fructose. 
My meals are all based on meat or fish, eggs and cheese, with low carb veges or salad, with olive oil and vinegar dressing or mayonnaise, my Hba1c and blood glucose are all in the normal ranges.


----------



## peter poppet (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Drummer, I am just mentioning what works for me at the moment, my biggest concern is to get my liver working properly, lose weight but at the same time trying to keep my diabetes level low. Its everyone to their own I suppose and what ever works for them.


----------



## Davein (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Kath
It may be worth your while buying a copy of the book carb and calorie counter which show all the values for most foods in different portion sizes. Basically it's trial and error and whatever is better for you. None of us want this condition especially in later life and like you we want to enjoy life.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Kath and welcome to this friendly and supportive forum from another Type2.
I agree with @Davein  about purchasing the book CARB & CAL COUNTER. £10.19 Paperback. There's also a pocket size version paperback £6.79 from Amazon.

Here's the link:~

https://www.amazon.co.uk.

You'll find this book very helpful as to carborhydrates ~ calories ~ protein ~ fat ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values. It's the perfect support tool for *Carborhydrate *counting in Diabetes ~ *Weight* management ~ *Portion *control ~ and general healthy eating. Well worth buying IMO. Many folk here abide by it including myself.

Why not take a look into our carb-queries thread:~

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/

One of our members @Mark Parrott has produced lots of low carb recipes himself and they're really tasty

Take care and good luck.
WL

Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Dave W (Feb 25, 2018)

If anyone is looking for a bit of reassurance about the benefits of LCHF, today's BBC Food Programme featured Professor Tim Noakes telling why he'd completely reversed his views and teaching.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09smnhd#play


----------



## Drummer (Feb 25, 2018)

peter poppet said:


> Hi Drummer, I am just mentioning what works for me at the moment, my biggest concern is to get my liver working properly, lose weight but at the same time trying to keep my diabetes level low. Its everyone to their own I suppose and what ever works for them.


I was just puzzled as I am only dealing with diabetes, not liver disease, so low fat would be pretty disastrous for an ordinary diabetic with the usual requirement for essential fatty acids.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2018)

peter poppet said:


> Hi Kath,   I have  cut out potatoes , alcohol,  all salt, all sugary foods, all fatty foods , I have been eating mostly fish , meat but with all fat cut off , chicken, and eating these mostly with spinach ,  I have just had a bowl of fruit cerial for breakfast . I have also been having a glass of  grapefruit juice with squeezed lemon in it every morning , i have also been eating massive amounts of garlic, plus i eat plenty of fruit in the day time. this is all helping to bring my weight and diabetes level down.


Hi Pop Eye. Sounds good to me.


----------

